# Northeastfoto.com's Magic Wings Macro Meet Up



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 16, 2007)

Location: Magic Wings Butterfly Conservatory; Deerfield, Mass.
Date: TBD - In the middle of polling NEF members
Price: $15 per person - Includes 2 prior hours to opening of general exhibit to public as well as rest of day access.
Lodging Nearby at Red Roof Inn of Deerfield (approx $60-70 per night)

We are still at this time ironing out the details... but anyone in the Northeastern US that is interested in doing a meet up at the Magic Wings Butterfly Conservatory is welcome to follow our thread on northeastfoto.com HERE and meet up with us!!! 

If you are interested post up here or over on NEF!!!


----------



## digital flower (Mar 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good time but I would have to wake up at 4 am to get there. 


Please post some pictures in the gallery because I am interested in seeing what this place is like.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well I have a ton of images... on Northeastfoto.com...

http://www.northeastfoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6800

http://www.northeastfoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6886

Here are some of my girlfriends images:

http://www.northeastfoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6820


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 22, 2007)

The date has been finalized for 5/20 ...but if someone is interested I will need definate confirmation over on NEF... we have a limit of people for the morning time... anyone that wants to meet after 9am we will still be there most of the day...

Here is the new thread with specifics:
http://www.northeastfoto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6922


----------

